# Seasoning the wood inside a tupperdor necessary?



## teckneekz (Jan 25, 2014)

So I'm fairly new to this and have some research on making my own tupperdor. I've recently purchased some empty spanish cedar cigar boxes from a local b&m that I plan on using to hold my cigars instead of buying some Spanish cedar trays online. Also, I picked up a couple boveda 69 packs as my humidification device. Hygrometer on its way. 


My question is should I put the empty cigar boxes in the tupperdor with the boveda packs in for a week to season the wood? Should I lightly mist and wipe down the boxes with distilled water before placing them in? How long should I keep it sealed for? I know we can't season the plastic of the tupperdor itself but more concerned with the wooden boxes I chose to hold my sticks. Any help would be appreciated. 


Happy smoking!


----------



## stltimmy1979 (Nov 1, 2013)

Not sure but it cant hurt to put the Bovedas in for a week. Did you go with a digital hygrometer?

One thing that I have read to do is to clean the tupperware with backing soda and warm water. One person even recommended soaking the tupperware in the mix for a couple hours, then leaving out to dry before putting in the Bovedas. 

I have some Spanish cedar in mine and I didnt 'season', but it sounds like you may have a lot more.

Good luck!


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

After the mess i made on cbid last week i was forced to run out and build an emergency Tupperdor. so i found this. i hope it helps 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-ultra-cheap-tuperdor-step-step-w-pics-8.html


----------



## teckneekz (Jan 25, 2014)

Stitimmy: yes I did purchase a digital hygrometer and cleaned the Tupperware out. 

Autechcom: I did come across that thread in a previous search. Def helped out a lot.

Thanks for the replies fellas. I think since the boxes are pretty dry, just gonna mist them and wipe them down a little first. Leave them there for a week inside and check the hygrometer. And eventually go on from there. 

Again, Ty for the help!


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

I got way ahead of myself on CBID so i need to get my tupperdor up and running in the next day or two so i can store my loot while my new humidor seasons. today i will be picking up my kitty litter on the way home from work.


----------



## teckneekz (Jan 25, 2014)

I would have gone with the kitty litter but it's just that the boveda packs were available at my local b&m and well for ease of use as well. I wanna have the tupperdor up before I start going sampler happy. 

GL on ur setup autechcom!


----------



## mrvrsick (Nov 25, 2013)

I think it would depend on the B&M that you got them from. 

The shop where I got mine is a walk-in humidified store. The boxes were in one corner of the store, so they were humidified and didn't need seasoning. 

If you picked up a lot of them and they were stored out in the dry, I'd say that you should definitely mist them a bit.


----------



## teckneekz (Jan 25, 2014)

mrvrsick: yea the B&M I picked the boxes up from were in a back corner of the store all stacked on each other. I misted them a little bit and wiped them down just in case there was any loose dust or whatever on them. ty for your reply!

update: as of now, the tupperdor is cleaned out and the boxes are in along with a digital hygrometer and the bovedas. I figured I'd wait about a day or two and see what the hygrometer says and go from there. Its still a bit cold up here in New Jersey but hopefully that shouldn't play such a huge role with the tupperdor. The anticipation is KILLING me. ray2:


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

Yeah can't hurt to let em "season" a bit but depending on the size of your tupperdor it shouldn't matter too much as I doubt those boxes will be able to pull much moisture. How many boxes? How many bovedas?


----------

